# Muscle Gelz Gear vs Andro Shred



## luxlucis (Jan 16, 2018)

Hello. I had my second child 18 months ago and am having toruble losing those extra pounds. After my first kid I was able to get back to normal relatively quickly. I currently do TRX and yoga 3 times weekly. THis was how I returned to pre prego after child number 1. This time, now 30, I am having trouble getting some of my abdominal fat to disappear so I am wondering if a supplement may work. I am highly affected by caffeine so normal thermogenics and fat burners make me physically ill. The muscle gelz sounded good since they are topical. My question is, between the two which would you experts recommend based on what I do for exercise? Thank you for your input.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 16, 2018)

luxlucis said:


> Hello. I had my second child 18 months ago and am having toruble losing those extra pounds. After my first kid I was able to get back to normal relatively quickly. I currently do TRX and yoga 3 times weekly. THis was how I returned to pre prego after child number 1. This time, now 30, I am having trouble getting some of my abdominal fat to disappear so I am wondering if a supplement may work. I am highly affected by caffeine so normal thermogenics and fat burners make me physically ill. The muscle gelz sounded good since they are topical. My question is, between the two which would you experts recommend based on what I do for exercise? Thank you for your input.



they are both great products but totally different compounds, I personally love Gear and I am using it now.


----------



## luxlucis (Jan 16, 2018)

What is the difference? They both seemed like they would help reduce fat and give energy to workout? So what makes them different? Maybe I am missing something in the descriptions...


----------



## Arnold (Jan 16, 2018)

luxlucis said:


> What is the difference? They both seemed like they would help reduce fat and give energy to workout? So what makes them different? Maybe I am missing something in the descriptions...



they do, the main ingredient in Andro Shred is 7-Keto DHEA, the ingredients in Gear are Stenabolic and Testalone.


----------

